# Aztec predator track cleaning car



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone else had this car and had any tips as far as most efficient speed to run it, cleaning solution used, etc.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

i dont have that particular car, but i have an AHM car i think in HO and I use rubbing alcohol in it..I was using Goo begone but the alcohol seems to work better for my setup...


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I have been looking for myself a while now. The aztec seem to highest rated from what I have read else where. They are expensive  Running a wet and dry together seems to be the preferred method. GooGone for real dirty track, alcohol for regular cleaning, simple green and 409 were other solutions. The second car is dry to wipe everything up.


----------

